# High Court Showdown Today as Badger Trust Challenges Defra



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

to release its dirty secrets on role of NFU on cull project board.

The Badger Trust set for High Court challenge over Defra badger culling policy | Western Daily Press

There is also a Judicial review set for 21st August. Copy of letter sent to DEFRA Secretary of State Elizabeth Truss - Badger Trust

Please let their be justice for our badgers.

.
.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Lets have the truth! Warts and all.

The NFU - partisan, biased and agenda-led - could there be a more unsuitable group to have been involved in the policy formation???

For me, it only outlines the suspicions that the cull was nothing to do with science, but everything to do with toadying up to the farmers and landowners.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> Lets have the truth! Warts and all.
> 
> The NFU - partisan, biased and agenda-led - could there be a more unsuitable group to have been involved in the policy formation???
> 
> For me, it only outlines the suspicions that the cull was nothing to do with science, but everything to do with toadying up to the farmers and landowners.


Totally agree! The NFU only represent a tiny fraction of farmers yet they have a massive influence over government policy! Why? lobby groups shouldn't be pulling government strings! This is not how democracies behave

Rant over, heres the latest on yesterdays proceedings >> Court appeal over public right to know about badger meetings to enter second day | Western Morning News

.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great news, Badger Trust won its case against Defra!! - cant wait to see what they were trying to cover up!

Defra fails to justify withholding badger culling documents

.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A quick cover up going on now I expect 

Or they've lost bits


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> A quick cover up going on now I expect
> 
> Or they've lost bits


My thoughts exactly Rona! Off the top of my head, I know the Porton Down badger gassing video has now mysteriously disappeared! Defra cannot be trusted, they have been completely corrupted

.


----------

